# Pics of my two stallions :)



## Elizabeth Bowers (Jan 26, 2012)

Both gentlemen are breathtaking!!  Best of luck at the vet appt!!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Gorgeous. I am in love with Reed. I hope your luck with his injury will change!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I'm going to devasted if I think the outcome is what I'm expecting... But at least I'm preparing myself for it. He was everything I wanted in a stallion and proved himself with his crop this year. And someone will get a very nice free gelding. 
I, at least, have a gorgeous colt of him this year I can replace him with if I have too.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Is his injury bad enough that he can't be bred? Both stallions are beyond gorgeous!!*


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

cowgirllinda1952 said:


> *Is his injury bad enough that he can't be bred? Both stallions are beyond gorgeous!!*


Thank you.  
Unfortunately, yes, it is starting to look like his breeding career is over. I have a lot invested in him and it's heartbreaking to think about. 
I was hoping he would recover for breeding season next year but I think we've taken a turn for the worse - once my vet it out I'll know for sure and we can discuss the options but... I'm not holding out much hope.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Aaaw poor Reed. Ill keep my fingers crossed that his cajones can still be saved ; P but dang your boys are gorgeous!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

No!!!!!!! Reed can't lose his family jewels! He is the only arab stud that I actually truly love. *grumbles* I told that brat to take care of his manhood and heal. He didn't listen to me, typical man *eyeroll*

Seriously though, I love both your boys. Both are very breath taking(and this is from someone who generally really dislikes arabs)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> Aaaw poor Reed. Ill keep my fingers crossed that his cajones can still be saved ; P but dang your boys are gorgeous!


Thanks!
Maybe if we get enough crossed fingers my vet will tell me I was crazy and give me good news... lol


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Khade has cheeks that I want to pinch and a muzzle I want to smother in kisses.

I just want to snuggle Reed like a teddy bear.... okay i'm walking away from this thread now so I can stop oogling your boys.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NBEventer said:


> No!!!!!!! Reed can't lose his family jewels! He is the only arab stud that I actually truly love. *grumbles* I told that brat to take care of his manhood and heal. He didn't listen to me, typical man *eyeroll*
> 
> Seriously though, I love both your boys. Both are very breath taking(and this is from someone who generally really dislikes arabs)


I'm really hoping he won't! But... To be honest it looks like he is starting to suffer from the paralysis that each vet was worried about. I was hoping to try going through one more surgery but if it's already starting, then it's a lost battle. 

And thanks! Khade has some maturing to do yet but I just LOVE the way he is coming along. Those pictures were hard to get because he's so laid back. He had no concerns about the big black garbage bag but he only looked excited for the pictures when Rythm stopped by and peed in front of him. LOL


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Poor Reed! I absolutely LOVE him, stallion or no. I really hope he heals - he's my dream horse!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Gorgeous boys!! Poor Reed, i'll cross my fingers for him too!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Iam sorry you may have to geld Reed 
both handsome boys 

good luck


----------



## morganarab94 (May 16, 2013)

They are both very handsome boys. 
Poor Reed, I will keep my fingers crossed and pray that he doesn't have to be gelded. But either way he is a gorgeous boy..they both are for that matter.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
Even if he has to be gelded, I'm sure he'll make someone a fantastic riding gelding. Perhaps finish that Western Pleasure training he started!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

If I had the money I would give Reed a forever home with me


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Can you not start collection for AI from him? They are both stunning!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well if he has to be gelded, you might as well just give him to me....


----------



## HRS (Jul 10, 2013)

Both of your boys are stunning!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

EquineBovine said:


> Can you not start collection for AI from him? They are both stunning!


This is something I'm going to discuss with my vet. I just don't know how expensive/hard it will be as he can't "collect" himself. 

Thanks HRS!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I have my fingers crossed for you and him then.  keep us updated!


----------

